# OCTOBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE 2010



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Happy Havs at harvest time, frolicking in the fall foliage, bringing home the berries,peeking at pumpkins,having a Halloween blast,all the joys of harvest, fall and Halloween,everything that is October.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds fun to me 

Harvest time, Fall fun and ghostly ventures it is:biggrin1:

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Happy Halloween*

This is a bit of cheating as these are last years pics,and Teddie the cat is not strictly a Havanese. Hopefully I shall gets some new shots later.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love all the costumes and that tree is just gorogeous!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

This is cheating too as these were taken last year. First one is Augie during one of our walks at our favorite park. The second is a scene in the same park in fall - it is so pretty and this does not even come close to capturing it, and the focus is a bit off.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

An oldie but goodie...Guapo as a pup taking hike in the foliage of Lake George. 
I will try to get some new pictures of the two dogs this fall


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't mind 'cheating', I haven't seen those pics before and they are all fabulous!!

Guapo looks adorable!!

Kara


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures! Fall is my favorite season and add havs into the mix and you have perfection! 

Linda- that picture of Augie is one of the cutest hav pictures I have ever seen. I hope you submitted it to Geri for the book.

Here's Piper having a great time running through the leaves.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What absolute adorable photos ladies...I don't care when they were taken!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Julie! Actually, I did not submit it. Totally forgot the folder it was in. Maybe it is still not too late. Fall is my favorite time of year as well. Actually, I like spring too, with its fragrance and the new leaves and plant growth looking so fresh, and the birds singing.

Enjoying the photos - soooo cute. I am a sucker for any photo with a Havanese in it!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the leaves!! Thank goodness we still have the monthly photo assignment. I would have really missed it.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

My favorite time of year, love all of the previous pictures!!!

I caught Arriba yawning and her capture inspired this project because it looks like she has "seen a ghost"...lol. Animations are new things I am learning, getting there but it's a tad jerky. Maybe better next time.

BTW Samhain is the Celtic pagan celebration we who originate from Ireland have been celebrating for centuries and still do in traditional pagan style.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Deb - I love this time of year as well! Your animation is very clever and cute! I have no clue as to how to do that stuff. Not enough time in the day to learn everything I want to learn!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Deb - I love this time of year as well! Your animation is very clever and cute! I have no clue as to how to do that stuff. Not enough time in the day to learn everything I want to learn!!!


I so agree...there's never enough time this time of year and most of the rest. We are on the farm and just finishing up the harvest, way more time once the snow flies and the nights are long and boring.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scary Witches!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Too cute Thumper.:bounce:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Vacation*

Gary and I went to Gattlinburg for vacation and took Jillee and Gage with us. We had sooo much fun. We even took them up the mountain on the ski lift. They had alot of fun....Jillee was wore out though by the time we got home.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! The background of that first photo is beautiful! What a beautiful sky lift ride that must of been!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Meghan- I love your Fall pictures- so pretty!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great fall pictures with beautiful scenery! Glad you all had a great time. Gatlinburg is a wonderful place to visit especially this time of year!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Is this Gatlinburg in the Smoky Mtns? I had to look it up. Beautiful scenery! (and pups!)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes it is.....it is sooo pretty there.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I took a bunch of photos this morning with my iPhone but when I downloaded them on my computer the program crashed and I lost them plus some photos of my daughter's bridesmaids getting dressed. Darn!

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, I know this is a bit weak, but, as I was out walking the dogs this evening we ran across this decked out neighbors house. It's a cell phone pic.









Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's a cool pic not a bit 'weak' in the least.Snoopy looks like a good size pup in the pic not far off Snickers in size,and Snickers looks all grown up with her hair do,are you enjoying having the two of them?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

clare said:


> Oh that's a cool pic not a bit 'weak' in the least.Snoopy looks like a good size pup in the pic not far off Snickers in size,and Snickers looks all grown up with her hair do,are you enjoying having the two of them?


Owning a dog in general is a huge change for us, as we've never owned one before. Having two of them is easier in some respects but even more challenging in many others. Snoopy is no where near as calm and bidable as Snickers was at his age. Training him (house) is problematical too, not Snickers is taking on some of his bad habits Grrrr. I have many hobbies that can keep me busy all day everyday but having the two dogs puts many of them on hold for now (For example, besides loving motorcycle touring, I'm an avid woodworker - a wood shop isn't the best place for a dog to be, so I have to leave them outside (with frequent checks) if I'm doing something in the shop).

But, to answer your question - we both love them to pieces. And don't mind the work.

Snoopy is growing, but is still quite a bit smaller than Snickers is. I'm hoping they 'even' out some. Snickers is able to drag Snoopy where ever she wants to go when we are on our walks.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Snickers and Snoopy look adorable. How did they react to those decorations? We follow the same walking route everyday and Piper was completely freaked out by a house that was decorated similar to that one. She almost jumped out of her skin when she first saw the skeleton sticking out of the ground and barked her head off at the flying witch. The neighbors got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Frolic in Fall*

Here are our new Pups playing in the leaves


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful pic, they look as if they are in camouflage!! How old are they?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Now that's a beautiful picture!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Those pups are so cute in the leaves!!! Very unique picture.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love that shot of your adorable sable babies. Welcome to the group. I also love your avatar.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks like the wind has blown the face of your puppy into the shape of a heart! It's beautiful.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

They are 8 weeks old
Male and Female littermates
My daughters named them Buster and Sugar


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone like Squash as much as I do??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pictures of Gucci . . . as usual. Is that a piece of fabric draped behind her? I've got to start getting some glamour shots of my troops.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, it is one of those backdrops, I bought 3 on ebay, they are all the "poly canvas" type, which I like because they are thicker and easy to wipe off clean and it doesn't wrinkle like muslin or cotton:

http://cgi.ebay.com/6x9-Poly-Canvas...805?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c58477415

I have this in black, white, red, and pink...and darnit...I shouldn't have gone to find that link, because now I want the green, blue and maybe orange! Lol

I didn't do a good job of straightening it out before I took the picture, It shouldn't look wrinkled like it does, it was hanging funny. I have them on the wall and let 3-4 feet fall forward on the floor (hope that made sense)

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the photo! I have a backdrop that I use when I photograph my grandchildren.
I made mine tho by painting a very large painters 'drop cloth'. I will have to check out the link you gave us!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kara, she looks like she is sitting in a cloud! So dreamy!

I definitely need a backdrop, too - my house is too cluttered!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it. It's on my wish list.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

casperkeep said:


> Gary and I went to Gattlinburg for vacation and took Jillee and Gage with us. We had sooo much fun. We even took them up the mountain on the ski lift. They had alot of fun....Jillee was wore out though by the time we got home.


Love these pictures! I am going tell my trainer you did the ski lift with dogs...She will be so impressed! She loves when dogs get out of the house and into the real world.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Stella:









Roscoe:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Getting ready for Halloween*

Nellie getting into character!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie is an old hand at trick or treat!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Stella is stunning,what's her costume, a bunch of grapes?!And who's butt is Roscoe after?


----------



## Pamkf (Jun 6, 2009)

*Halloween Havs*

Cali and Harry are all dressed up and ready for tonight. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby will be ready for next Halloween - costumes 75% off at PetSmart!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Halloween from Augie! 
Mom, can I PLEASE take this dumb hat off NOW??


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how do you get your dogs to keep the costumes on?? Do they get more patient as they get older ??


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

clare said:


> Stella is stunning,what's her costume, a bunch of grapes?!And who's butt is Roscoe after?


Thanks! She is a little sweetie. Yup, a bunch of grapes! Roscoe's always after someone's butt, lol.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*HAPPY Halloween*

Me dressing up as Cruella, with poor little Nellie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

cmwoodard14 said:


> Here are our new Pups playing in the leaves


Beautiful!!! Congratulations....TWINS!! :whoo: 

Do you sing the Brown sugar song??






Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

clare said:


> Me dressing up as Cruella, with poor little Nellie!


Too cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed all the last of these. Too, too cute! Cruella, somehow you manage to look devastatingly beautiful even in your current role. Wonderful photos everyone.


----------

